# My current collection



## StoneDog (Nov 20, 2003)

OK, nothing too hardcore, but here's the best of my current collection:







Starting front and center and going clockwise,

Arc AAA LE
Brinkmann NexStar 2AA w/ Opalec Newbeam
Mini-M*g w/ InReTech White
Mini-M*ag w/ MadMax Wide Open (Q2), McFlood and UCL
Princeton Tec Tec-40
Streamlight 3C LED
Streamlight TwinTask 2L
Streamlight Scorpion
Inova X5T (original fluted body)
Inova X5T (new body) modded by Chief Wiggum (DB700, Q3, Fraen LP and UCL).

It's not much, kind of humble I guess, but these are my babies. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Jon


----------



## Hoghead (Nov 21, 2003)

StoneDog,
You have some very nice lights there. Did you do the New Beam?


----------



## StoneDog (Nov 21, 2003)

Hoghead, yes although I didn't do a very good job. The biggest issue was completing the path to ground. I just used rolled up aluminum foil. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif The rest is simple enough - remove the two stubs from the bottom of the newbeam, insert and carefully twist on the head. Next time I'd drill holes in the bulb holder assembly for the stubs...

Again, this collection isn't all that interesting, but it was kind of an excuse to try out my new Minolta 7Hi.

Jon


----------



## hideo (Nov 21, 2003)

nothing to apologize for ... I think it's those of us with the multiple drawersful of lights that have to question our sanity ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

hideo


----------



## qarawol (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll see if this link works...

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/qarawol/album?.dir=/e0b1

Enjoy...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 20, 2004)

Whoever owns all the lights that link goes to...

YIKES!!!

That has GOT to be more in Surefires than I have in ALL my lights. 

>Shaking head sadly<

You need help! Send some to me!


----------



## qarawol (Feb 20, 2004)

Photos updated.

The handgun, in the Surefire Collection, is an H&K P7M13 that I purchased USED, about 13 years ago for a mere $1000.00 - It sports a Surefire 638 WeaponLight that I never knew existed until last week.

link... http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/qarawol/slideshow?&.dir=/e0b1&.src=ph

Enjoy...


----------



## stew (Feb 21, 2004)

Very nice collection of 9n flashlights. My favorite


----------



## waion (Feb 22, 2004)

Can't believe my eyes! Can't calculate how many lights there are in your collection!!


----------

